# Căn hộ nhỏ đẹp tinh tế trong từng chi tiết



## vyngantype (4/1/22)

Căn hộ nhỏ đẹp tinh tế trong từng chi tiết Sự tinh tế và thông minh trong cách bài trí nội thất đã mang đến vẻ quyến rũ và năng động cho căn hộ chung cư 26m² có màu trắng chủ đạo này. Căn hộ chung cư 26m² xinh xắn này thuộc sở hữu của một cô gái trẻ. Tuy nhiên, nếu chỉ nhìn vào những tấm ảnh chụp, thật khó tin rằng diện tích căn hộ này lại nhỏ như thế. Vậy chúng ta hãy bắt đầu từ sơ đồ thiết kế shophouse Aqua City để xem nữ chủ nhân phân bổ không gian và bài trí căn hộ như thế nào nhé. Ngay ở cửa ra vào của căn hộ là một khoảng đệm nhỏ. Trong căn hộ chỉ 26m², ta không thể phí phạm không gian chỉ để cho đẹp. Bởi thế, vùng đệm đã được tận dụng tối đa. Những góc tường tưởng như chẳng thể phát huy tác dụng gì được khéo léo gắn lên những chiếc kệ góc để đựng đồ. Chiếc bàn làm việc mảnh cũng được bố trí ngay tại góc tường nơi hành lang và phòng khách Nhà phố Aqua City. Điểm nhấn cho nơi đây chính là sàn gạch caro màu đen trắng hiện đại và ấn tượng. Những chiếc kệ góc tiết kiệm diện tích và bàn làm việc nhỏ tiện dụng được bố trí ở hành lang. Hành lang nhỏ thông với nhà tắm và phòng để đồ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bước qua vùng đệm nhỏ là không gian chính của căn hộ bao gồm phòng khách, phòng ngủ, bếp nấu tích hợp. Để tạo cảm giác rộng và thoáng đãng, nữ chủ nhân đã khéo léo sử dụng màu sơn trắng cho toàn bộ căn phòng có chiều cao 3 mét này. Sự kết hợp hài hòa của nền trắng với những điểm nhấn đen từ nội thất và nền gỗ sáng màu đã mang đến không gian nhỏ này nét đẹp hiện đại và cổ điển. Ngoài ra, những bức tranh được viền khung đen cũng góp phần không nhỏ trong việc làm giảm bớt sự đơn điệu của bức tường. Phòng khách và phòng ngủ nhìn từ cửa. Bếp và bàn ăn nhỏ gọn Được bố trí ngay gần vùng đệm, không gian ăn uống chỉ là bộ bàn ăn có thể gấp gọn dành cho hai người với điểm nhấn là chiếc ghế màu đen. Khu bếp nấu xinh xắn và gọn gàng nằm ở ngay sau phòng thay đồ. Để khắc phục diện tích nhỏ của bếp, chủ nhân của căn hộ không tiếc tiền đầu tư những thiết bị hiện đại. Lò nướng, lò viba, máy giặt đều được tích hợp thành một tổng thể gắn kết gọn gàng. Hệ thống tủ bếp cao sát trần giúp tăng thêm diện tích cất trữ đồ đạc. Màu sơn trắng một lần nữa lại phát huy tác dụng khi làm giảm cảm giác nặng nề của các tủ lưu trữ. Bếp nấu gọn gàng với hệ thống tủ lưu trữ lớn màu trắng. Chủ nhân căn hộ không tiếc tiền đầu tư các thiết bị hiện đại. Bàn ăn xinh xắn cho người có thể dễ dàng gấp gọn. Đối diện bếp là không gian nghỉ ngơi và tiếp khách. Nhằm tránh cảm giác bức bối hay rối mắt cho căn phòng tích hợp nhiều không gian, những đồ nội thất được lựa chọn đều rất đơn giản, đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí đủ dùng và gọn nhẹ. Không gian nghỉ ngơi chỉ là chiếc giường đơn kê sát tường, nơi tiếp khách là chiếc sofa nhỏ và dài cùng chiếc bàn nước nhỏ và cơ động. Tuy khá nhỏ, nhưng chiếc sofa vẫn có thể biến thành chiếc giường cơ động cho khách khi cần. Không gian tiếp khách và giường ngủ được phân tách nhờ tấm thảm trắng. Giường ngủ đơn vừa đủ dùng. Chiếc sofa dài và nhỏ. Đối với căn hộ nhỏ, đủ sáng và thoáng đãng luôn là những điểm cộng lớn giúp không gian sống trông rộng hơn. Hẳn là chủ nhân của nơi đây nắm rất rõ điều này, bởi thế một phần tường nhà đã được thay bằng chiếc cửa sổ kính lớn nhằm tận dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên và hút gió. Chiếc bàn nhỏ nơi cửa sổ cùng chiếc ghế có thể gấp gọn là nơi nữ chủ nhân có thể thả hồn ngắm thiên nhiên trong những ngày mưa. Cửa sổ lớn giúp căn phòng sáng và thoáng. Một không gian sống sẽ không thể hoàn hảo nếu thiếu phòng tắm tiện nghi. Tại căn hộ nhỏ này, phòng tắm và phòng để đồ được bố trí ngay ở hai bên vùng đệm. Cả 2 không gian này tuy nhỏ nhưng được bài trí hết sức khoa học. Phòng để đồ gọn gàng với hệ thống kệ nhiều ngăn để lưu trữ đồ đạc, quần áo. Phòng tắm nhỏ nhưng đủ với hệ thống vách tắm kính giúp tách biệt không gian tắm rửa và khu vệ sinh. Ngoài ra, tấm vách kính này còn có tác dụng giúp giữ cho khu vệ sinh được khô ráo. Chiếc gương nhỏ cạnh tủ đồ là nơi chủ nhân có thể thoải mái lựa chọn trang phục. Nhà tắm nhỏ gọn được bài trí thông minh. Vách kính giúp phân chia khu vực tắm rửa và nhà vệ sinh. Bình cây ưa nước chính là điểm nhấn xanh cho phòng tắm. Không gian sống nhỏ không có nghĩa bạn phải tự bó hẹp những sở thích và sáng tạo cá nhân. Trong trường hợp này, điều ấy được thể hiện rõ ở khu vực ban công biệt thự ven sông Aqua City. Thay vì bỏ không chiếc ban công, cô chủ đã trồng thật nhiều những chậu cây nhỏ. Một miếng vải thảm caro nhỏ năng động cùng chiếc ghế tựa đã biến ban công thành nơi vô cùng tuyệt vời để cô tận hưởng không khí trong lành vào buổi sáng, tắm nắng hay hóng gió vào những buổi chiều. Những chậu cây, hoa giúp không sống thêm xanh mát. Ban công nhỏ trở thành nơi thư giãn lý tưởng.


----------

